# Puerto Aventuras Locals



## Lawman31 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hello,
We are new X-Pats here in Puerto Aventuras looking for an online tool to help us communicate with other locals for buying and selling stuff, and renting properties etc... We know about Craigslist Yucatan, but wondered if there was a better, more local way to reach other locals here.
Thanks...


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Best bet is to Try the Playa del Carmen Chat boards..


----------



## Lawman31 (Oct 26, 2016)

Awesome... thank you!


----------



## CDNXPAT52 (Nov 21, 2017)

How has your living in Puerto Aventuras been....were thinking of buying there. How has your transition been since 2016
Thanks
Gail


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

The Pelican Free Press is the official website of Puerto Adventuras, lot of good information there. The dolphin enclosure is a main source of income and attraction but people are liking this less and less these days, I see the day that dolphin encounters will be gone. The atmosphere is good there but there have been a lot of noise complaints since the Hard Rock opened upwind. There is a lot of conflict on the board of directors. Read the comments and the mail section for inside insights and there is a lot of useful information to be had.

Pelican Free Press


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Sorry, you already live there, look at the Pelican Free Press if you were not aware of it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

CDNXPAT52 said:


> How has your living in Puerto Aventuras been....were thinking of buying there. How has your transition been since 2016
> Thanks
> Gail


I wouldn't count on getting an answer from the OP. He hasn't been back to the forum in over a year.


----------

